# delete~



## Ghibli (Nov 9, 2020)

;v; my ign is Rae <3 and ID: 32245179857 , the people I have on my list right now aren't quite active haha ♥ so if you can help me out would be appreciated !


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 9, 2020)

Ghibli said:


> ;v; my ign is Rae <3 and ID: 32245179857 , the people I have on my list right now aren't quite active haha ♥ so if you can help me out would be appreciated !


Hi at work just now but will add you later  tried quickly but needed a data update so can’t do just now


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey I tried adding you but it says invalid ID. I tried several times and it didn't work


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

coldpotato said:


> Hey I tried adding you but it says invalid ID. I tried several times and it didn't work


I managed to add. Are you maybe cutting and pasting ID instead of typing in numbers? Just noticed there is an extra space which might cause probs


----------



## Ragstal (Dec 14, 2020)

This shovel event is a useless feature why bother make a thread is something I don’t understand. Rly if you struggle for shovel don’t even bother you only get like 4K bells you’ll get 500k in a couple mins just by market


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 21, 2020)

Ragstal said:


> This shovel event is a useless feature why bother make a thread is something I don’t understand. Rly if you struggle for shovel don’t even bother you only get like 4K bells you’ll get 500k in a couple mins just by market


lol i made it bc  i had a new account at the time n no friends on that account ?_? but okay idc about the bells lmao it was for the materials


----------



## Ragstal (Dec 21, 2020)

Ghibli said:


> lol i made it bc  i had a new account at the time n no friends on that account ?_? but okay idc about the bells lmao it was for the materials



Not even the materials are worth it to be honest with you, my comment wasn’t a hateful one or an aggressive just plain honesty. The only ones that give you a fair amount are the animals in your camp and cabin. Btw if you still play actively feel free to add me 7999 6646 762


----------

